# Trappist Command: Thou Shalt Not Buy Too Much of Our Beer



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I have been talking Trappist beers with carbonbased_al lately and came across this article from yesterday's WSJ. Joe found Westvleteren 12° online for $18/bottle. The price at the abbey is around $1.50/bottle, you are only allowed to buy 48 bottles a month. That makes the online markup for Anejo Sharks not seem soo bad, eh?


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've never heard of that one. I deffinetely got to try it. I'd say Trappists are my favorite, then Wheats.

Ever since I moved to North Florida I've been trying to track down some Chimay. I've yet to find a bottle here.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Read that article yesterday. I want some!


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

I've never tried anything from Westvleteren, due to the price. I've only ever found it in one or two stores with a price tag of $28 per 11.2oz bottle. I don't recall which one(s), but I want to say green cap, and possibly blue cap.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like the Minnesota's "Surly Darkness" mentioned in the article is going to be sale at the brewery in a couple of weeks, according to the Surly Web site. Never tried it, but might have to see if I can pick up a couple bottles. :tu


----------



## Goethe (Nov 3, 2006)

If you've ever had an authentic Trappist ale, you'd understand.

Rochefort Trappistes 10 is as good as Westy 12 IMHO, only the former is a bit more attainable and more reasonably priced (about $4-5 per 11oz bottle). I enjoy one from time to time and it's a perfect match with a good maduro.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Chimay I can find around here if i'm willing to travel. There is one place in sout jersey that sometimes has Rochefort 8, but never the 10. I actually just ordered 24 bottles of the ten yesterday with help from Matt and Sean! I'm debating picking up a few bottles of the Westy 12 to compare. 18 bucks a bottle is a bit on the steep side!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

A pub close to my house used to carry a Belgian ale called Gimbergen and served it in a goblet. It was the best beer I ever had and have not seen it again in years. It was apparantly the same brew for a looooong time made by Trappist monks. If I misspelled or mispronounced any of that, I am not surpised.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Chimay I can find around here if i'm willing to travel. There is one place in sout jersey that sometimes has Rochefort 8, but never the 10. I actually just ordered 24 bottles of the ten yesterday with help from Matt and Sean! I'm debating picking up a few bottles of the Westy 12 to compare. 18 bucks a bottle is a bit on the steep side!


I have only had two bottles of the Westvleteren, and that was long ago when it still had a single digit price at retail stores. From my memory, as Goethe said, the Rochefort 10 is almost as good as the Westy 12. If given the choice between a Westy 12 and a Rochefort 10 I would probably grab the Westy most of the time. If given the choice between 3 Rochefort 10s or One Westy 12 though, I would always take the 3 Rocheforts.

Once I am back in Ohio and I have a basement, I am hoping to have the discipline to lay down some Trappist ales and let them age 5 years to be able to taste the difference maturation makes.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I realize it is not a true "Trappistenbier" But i picked up some of this today.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Goethe said:


> If you've ever had an authentic Trappist ale, you'd understand.


:tpd: Unlike any beer you have had if you have never tried one.

I am lucky in that I work at a store with a decent Trappist selection. Off hand, Rochefort 6,8,10, Konings Hoeven, Chimay, and most in the 11.2 and .750 variety.

Kind of interesting off topic addition. I know this guy who saves the yeast and stuff that collects in the bottles, and makes bread with it. Waste not, want not, right?


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Here in Columbus, we're fortunate enough to have access to the majority of offerings from all seven Trappist Breweries. I've even been seeing Chimay Tripel pop up on draft at a number of bars lately. This city has proven to be a great place to live for a beer lover.



txmatt said:


> Once I am back in Ohio and I have a basement, I am hoping to have the discipline to lay down some Trappist ales and let them age 5 years to be able to taste the difference maturation makes.


In what part of Ohio will you be residing?


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Goethe said:


> Rochefort Trappistes 10 is as good as Westy 12 IMHO, only the former is a bit more attainable and more reasonably priced (about $4-5 per 11oz bottle). I enjoy one from time to time and it's a perfect match with a good maduro.


Seconded. I love the Rochefort 10. $4-5 sounds pretty cheap to me (although I do know of one place that sells it that cheap). Most stores in my area sell it for $6-7+.

I had a Rochefort 10 the night that I had my first Don Pepin Garcia Blue. It was a magical experience.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> :tpd: Unlike any beer you have had if you have never tried one.
> 
> I am lucky in that I work at a store with a decent Trappist selection. Off hand, Rochefort 6,8,10, Konings Hoeven, Chimay, and most in the 11.2 and .750 variety.
> 
> Kind of interesting off topic addition. I know this guy who saves the yeast and stuff that collects in the bottles, and makes bread with it. Waste not, want not, right?


Why not start home brewing with it? Some of these yeasts were around when christ was a cowboy....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dantzig said:


> Seconded. I love the Rochefort 10. $4-5 sounds pretty cheap to me (although I do know of one place that sells it that cheap). Most stores in my area sell it for $6-7+.
> 
> I had a Rochefort 10 the night that I had my first Don Pepin Garcia Blue. It was a magical experience.


This is what I have found shopping online too. I've not seen Rochefort for less than 5.99. Orval I can get for 4.99, Westmalle too.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Giants vs Bears:

_*Urthel Samaranth.*_

It'll wash down some ultimate nachos then cap w/Basil Hayden and Trinidad Reyes. That 5:50 train comes too early tomorrow.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

txmatt said:


> I have been talking Trappist beers with carbonbased_al lately and came across this article from yesterday's WSJ. Joe found Westvleteren 12° online for $18/bottle. The price at the abbey is around $1.50/bottle, you are only allowed to buy 48 bottles a month. That makes the online markup for Anejo Sharks not seem soo bad, eh?


Ive got two Westy 12's and two Westy 8's that I have been resting for a couple of years. They have been much, much harder to come by lately but both are among the best beers I have ever had, trappist or otherwise.

I think the 12's were around 8.50 and the 8's were 6.50.

The Rochefort 10 is very close, and I recommend it if Westy is unavailable.


----------



## Goethe (Nov 3, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> I realize it is not a true "Trappistenbier" But i picked up some of this today.


Technically speaking, no, it's not an authentic Trappist, but what you have there my friend is nevertheless a world class ale that ranks right up there with the best of them. The monk on the bottle has that sh*t eating grin on his face for a reason.

I have a few Bernardus 12s in my "cellar" right now. From the back of the bottle: "...a naturally carbonated 'living ale', which can be aged for *up to 15 years* and will satisfy the taste of even the most discriminating connoisseurs."

And just as an FYI, anyone interested in looking at a ranking system similar to top25cigar.com can check out RateBeer.com's 50 Top Rated Beers.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Goethe said:


> The monk on the bottle has that sh*t eating grin on his face for a reason.


Drinking a bottle right now, I think I have the same expression as the monk.
This is Yummy. :tu


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

You've inspired me to go to the liquor store!


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I realize it is not a true "Trappistenbier" But i picked up some of this today.


The St. Bernardus brewery once brewed the St. Sixtus (Westvleteren) beers to roughly the same recipe as they are now brewed at the Monastery. In fact they did so until 1992 and there are still bottles of Bernardus/Westy floating around.

Trappist is just an appellation. St.Bernardus is a great beer and the fact that it is not officially a Trappist beer doesn't at all detract from how great it is. I've had all the Trappist beers except the Chimay Doree and the now retired Westvleteren 6. In my opinion Rochefort 10 is much better than Westy 12.

But, for the price I'd go with St. Bernardus 12 all day over the trappist beers. Achel Extra Bruin is another great trappist quad, but again pricey.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

This thread has caused problems for me. Just got back from Blue Max Liquors in Burnsville (Minn.) which boasts 1,000 different chilled beers. Some of the damage:

2 bottles of Trappist Rochefort 8
1 .750 of Chimay Triple
2 .750 of Chimay Blue
1 .750 of Chimay Red

And multiple packs and single bottles of various brews I've been wanting to try like Furthermore Brewery 'Fatty Boombalatty,' Serious Brewery 'Bender' and 'Furious' and others.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cricky101 said:


> This thread has caused problems for me. Just got back from Blue Max Liquors in Burnsville (Minn.) which boasts 1,000 different chilled beers. Some of the damage:
> 
> 2 bottles of Trappist Rochefort 8
> 1 .750 of Chimay Triple
> ...


Nice haul! I'm still waiting for my rochefort to arive


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice haul! I'm still waiting for my rochefort to arive


I tried two different concoctions from the Surly brewery tonight (which I mistakenly called 'Serious' in my other post) and they were both awesome. Seem to get pretty solid reviews on beer rating sites, too. Not sure when I'll break into the Rochefort. It's hard to hold off on it ... :hn


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice haul! I'm still waiting for my rochefort to arive


The place near my house just fully stocked Rochefort 8 and Rochefort 10. They probably have the largest selection of specialty beers I have ever seen. I can pick some up for ya if needed, just PM me.

The Rochefort vs. Westy debate is a good one, personally I like the Westy better but the Rochefort is within a hair of Westy and a whole hell of a lot more easy to find!

I also like Orval, trappiste Achel, Delirium Tremens, Bernardus, and just about anything else brewed in Belgium.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Love the Chimay. Hey, so does Budprince. He's a Chimay ho. Ask him why his close friends call him Monk....:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

omowasu said:


> The place near my house just fully stocked Rochefort 8 and Rochefort 10. They probably have the largest selection of specialty beers I have ever seen. I can pick some up for ya if needed, just PM me.
> 
> The Rochefort vs. Westy debate is a good one, personally I like the Westy better but the Rochefort is within a hair of Westy and a whole hell of a lot more easy to find!
> 
> I also like Orval, trappiste Achel, Delirium Tremens, Bernardus, and just about anything else brewed in Belgium.


Thanks, I appreciate the offer and may have to take you up on it! I've also got TxMatt on the lookout for me. I just seem to strike out left and right everywhere I go.

What about the Westy do think gives it an edge over the Rochefort?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

newcigarz said:


> I realize it is not a true "Trappistenbier" But i picked up some of this today.


I picked up a bottle of this tonight. It's pretty damn good!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Very cool thread. I know my supermarket carries some of the Chimay's listed here. I haven't tried them but I think I'll have to splurge soon and pick up a couple bottles.


----------



## Goethe (Nov 3, 2006)

omowasu said:


> I also like Orval


Of all the trappists I've had, Orval was the only one I didn't particularly care for. Way too much citrus for my liking.

But as they say, "De gustibus non disputandum est."


----------



## Goethe (Nov 3, 2006)

JRedner said:


> The St. Bernardus brewery once brewed the St. Sixtus (Westvleteren) beers to roughly the same recipe as they are now brewed at the Monastery. In fact they did so until 1992 and there are still bottles of Bernardus/Westy floating around.
> 
> Trappist is just an appellation. St.Bernardus is a great beer and the fact that it is not officially a Trappist beer doesn't at all detract from how great it is. I've had all the Trappist beers except the Chimay Doree and the now retired Westvleteren 6. In my opinion Rochefort 10 is much better than Westy 12.


Thank you for this info my friend. I knew there was a connection between St. Bernardus and Westy 12, but I couldn't remember precisely what it was.

I'm also glad I'm not the only one who genuinely prefers Rochefort 10 over Westy.

Hell, I remember the days when I thought Michelob Dry and Heineken were "premium" beers...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I tried a a big bottle of th 750 Chimay Grand Reserve (blue label). I was very unimpressed, pretty flat tasting. Not much going on there, kinda regret buying three bottles of it.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Scaldis Noel......woo hoo! :tu
I can never have enough stocked up!


----------

